# Logic Pro 10.2. is available from the App Store (includes Alchemy!)



## EastWest Lurker (Aug 25, 2015)

http://www.apple.com/logic-pro/whats-new/


----------



## Saxer (Aug 25, 2015)

very coooool!


----------



## jonathanwright (Aug 25, 2015)

Well gosh, Alchemy has certainly had a makeover!


----------



## mc_deli (Aug 25, 2015)

Big yes for drum name view - I am all over that.
But a new synth? I need the horrible GUI lag fixed. 
Custom track icons - at last!

"Multiple additional enhancement and stability improvements" - please please let my GUI be responsive!


----------



## Marius Masalar (Aug 25, 2015)

This is really big—Alchemy is looking _very_ slick now. Looking forward to playing with the updates!


----------



## Tatu (Aug 25, 2015)

Yay Apple, Long Live Logic Pro!


----------



## lpuser (Aug 25, 2015)

This is a really massive update!


----------



## floydian05 (Aug 25, 2015)

Here are the Complete release notes including bug fixes etc. I hope that .AAF and .XML importing work because they still don't ever work for me in Logic.... Good to see Logic get a huge update like this every 6 months or so, especially with so many bug fixes! 

https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT203718


----------



## Vin (Aug 25, 2015)

Huh, Logic becomes better and better. If only it were available for PC...


----------



## stonzthro (Aug 25, 2015)

Wow - this is a big update! No mention of AU3 yet, but still very welcomed here!


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Aug 25, 2015)

That said, it is becoming pretty apparent that the focus is now almost wholly on attracting EDM and GarageBand updaters. I understand the choices based on demographics, potential Mac buyers, etc. but as a more traditional composer/musician, I would be lying if I said that is where I wished the focus would be.


----------



## synthpunk (Aug 25, 2015)

Thank you Jay, you have certainly made my day while trying to keep my mind off other shit. TX again.

Alchemy, whoooo hoooo !!


----------



## kunst91 (Aug 25, 2015)

EastWest Lurker said:


> That said, it is becoming pretty apparent that the focus is now almost wholly on attracting EDM and GarageBand updaters. I understand the choices based on demographics, potential Mac buyers, etc. but as a more traditional composer/musician, I would be lying if I said that is where I wished the focus would be.



And cubase becomes ever more tempting...


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Aug 25, 2015)

kunst91 said:


> And cubase becomes ever more tempting...



Not to me. The day I switch DAWs is the day after someone says to me, "Jay, I have $25,000 of work for you this month but you must do the work in a different DAW than Logic Pro."


----------



## samphony (Aug 25, 2015)

Wow markers show the lock glyph when locked.
Reverse regions with key command non destructively  finally


----------



## synthpunk (Aug 25, 2015)

Jay, I see your rational on EDM, but is it just because of the new apple loops ? I hardly use those tbh. The inclusion of Alchemy can be pretty useful for film and Media IMHO. The film and media composer demographic of Logic X is surely under 1% ? I would like to see a EXS24 update, but with Kontakt being so good would it really matter ? Most important to me though is cpu utilization and the single core cpu issue.


----------



## floydian05 (Aug 25, 2015)

EastWest Lurker said:


> That said, it is becoming pretty apparent that the focus is now almost wholly on attracting EDM and GarageBand updaters. I understand the choices based on demographics, potential Mac buyers, etc. but as a more traditional composer/musician, I would be lying if I said that is where I wished the focus would be.



Logic X definitely marked a shift towards EDM users above all else. But you know I still think Logic X was much better than Logic 9 from the start and has only gotten better. Most of the updates have been useful for me and others haven't gotten in the way of my work. The product remains very competitive in both audio and midi editing with all other DAWs in workflow, stability and features, at least for the composing work that I do!


----------



## synthpunk (Aug 25, 2015)

There is also a update for the Logic Remote Ipad app as well. Giving control of Alchemy.


----------



## jason.d (Aug 25, 2015)

I think all the automation improvements and additional MIDI editing tools are helpful for a lot of non-EDM type stuff too.


----------



## Andrew Goodwin (Aug 25, 2015)

You lucky logic users you! Dang it. Alchemy is awesome!


----------



## AmbientMile (Aug 25, 2015)

Anyone read whether Camel Libraries will work with Logic's Alchemy?


----------



## rJames (Aug 25, 2015)

EastWest Lurker said:


> http://www.apple.com/logic-pro/whats-new/


Thank you so much for the heads-up Jay. No time to play today but I've got it uploaded and ready to go.


----------



## samphony (Aug 25, 2015)

This is awesome


The Include Non-Note MIDI Events function in the Piano Roll now works when using the arrow keys to navigate from note to note. (totally missed that this is possible)

The contents of a recently recorded region now reliably continue to be shown when switching between linear and page view in the Score editor. (finally)
A Multitimbral instrument saved as a Track Stack patch no longer loads as separate instruments when the patch is recalled.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Aug 25, 2015)

can it show multiple cc lanes in an editable window?


----------



## samphony (Aug 25, 2015)

Craig Sharmat said:


> can it show multiple cc lanes in an editable window?


no only in the tracks view and step editor. but we will get there in the next 21 years 
When Hip Hop and all the other Hop isn't the In- thing any longer...


----------



## kclements (Aug 25, 2015)

Adds support for Force Touch trackpad
hope this means a stand alone Force Touch Magic Track Pad is coming.


----------



## gpax (Aug 25, 2015)

stonzthro said:


> Wow - this is a big update! No mention of AU3 yet, but still very welcomed here!


From what I saw of the WWDC video, AU 3 will be implemented at the OS level, making it accessible and applicable to more than just LPX or other DAWs at that point.


----------



## stonzthro (Aug 25, 2015)

oh yeah, that's right


----------



## JT3_Jon (Aug 25, 2015)

I wonder if Alchemy comes with Mainstage - if so you can get creative and use Alchemy with any DAW by running Mainstage and routing midi to it through IAC bus. I'm currently doing this to run some of my favorite logic synth patches I've made in Cubase. Its a little wonky and I haven't quite worked out why mainstage reacts to midi CC's from all midi tracks, but it does work for the most part.


----------



## autopilot (Aug 25, 2015)

Alchemy does come with MainStage 3 (according to the update I am doing now)


----------



## Saxer (Aug 25, 2015)

AmbientMile said:


> Anyone read whether Camel Libraries will work with Logic's Alchemy?


yes. i found out that you have to select 'sound library' (timbre is default) and select 'legacy content' (only avaliable if you have installed camel & third party libs). i still have the camel alchemy incl libraries installed and i just can load them in logics alchemy.


----------



## KingIdiot (Aug 25, 2015)

Wait... redmatica's tech and algos/ideas... AND camel's Alchemy stuff AND EXS streaming

Holy shit... I think I need to relearn logic for what the future might have in store from Apple. There's a siper sampler in there that I want to be ready for if they can cross teams and some tech.


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Aug 25, 2015)

kclements said:


> Did anyone see notice this:
> 
> Adds support for Force Touch trackpad
> Have they released a Force Touch trackpad yet? I was hoping one was on the way. Now I know it is.


All MacBooks and most MacBook Pros since early 2015 have included ForceTouch trackpads, and they're definitely heading that way with iPhone/iPad/AppleWatch tech.


----------



## kclements (Aug 25, 2015)

jacobthestupendous said:


> All MacBooks and most MacBook Pros since early 2015 have included ForceTouch trackpads, and they're definitely heading that way with iPhone/iPad/AppleWatch tech.



Yeah, but I'm thinking of a Force Touce Magic track pad. Should have been more clear. Hopefully a stand alone version is on the way.

kc


----------



## samphony (Aug 25, 2015)

the whole Alchemy implementation is just awesome. I am designing sounds I could never do before. It is so straight forward and easy to use. The spectral tools and sampler and such is (fill in the blanks)
Great update.


----------



## proxima (Aug 25, 2015)

And a fully resizable UI. It's about time that more audio software does this. I have to say that was a notable disappointment for me with Omnisphere 2. Audio software often feels about 10 years behind the times with its over-emphasis of skeuomorphic elements and fixed resolutions (I'm looking at you, Kontakt). Alchemy's new interface is surprisingly different from Logic X.


----------



## samphony (Aug 25, 2015)

proxima said:


> And a fully resizable UI. It's about time that more audio software does this. I have to say that was a notable disappointment for me with Omnisphere 2. Audio software often feels about 10 years behind the times with its over-emphasis of skeuomorphic elements and fixed resolutions (I'm looking at you, Kontakt). Alchemy's new interface is surprisingly different from Logic X.


totally agree especially when working with 4k main screens the resizable GUI is really helpful.


----------



## kgdrum (Aug 25, 2015)

I haven't noticed any comments but has the Logic 10.2 update improved Logics multi core support?
Thanks


----------



## synthpunk (Aug 25, 2015)

Not that I have noticed, same single core cpu buildup issue we all know and love 



kgdrum said:


> I haven't noticed any comments but has the Logic 10.2 update improved Logics multi core support?
> Thanks


----------



## synthpunk (Aug 25, 2015)

OK scratch this question.
*Anyone know where the 3,000 sounds are btw ? I only count 300.*

The initial download only installs the basic Alchemy sounds.
If you go to Logic Pro X / Download Additional Content, You will see the additional 14G of data to download for Alchemy. (although my download screen is saying 16.1G currently total). Hoping this is really all the great Alchemy libraries. Will report in the morning or if anyone else is up, please do.

I have attached a photo as well for reference.




upload image online free


----------



## synthpunk (Aug 25, 2015)

CDM Overview
http://createdigitalmusic.com/2015/08/deep-alchemy-synth-now-part-logic-pro-x-heres-whats-new/


----------



## AmbientMile (Aug 25, 2015)

Saxer said:


> yes. i found out that you have to select 'sound library' (timbre is default) and select 'legacy content' (only avaliable if you have installed camel & third party libs). i still have the camel alchemy incl libraries installed and i just can load them in logics alchemy.



Thank you! This is good news indeed.


----------



## Tatu (Aug 25, 2015)

Alchemy allows user to import EXS24 instruments directly to it (at least Logic's ones).. I wonder if this indicates something about the future of EXS24?


----------



## bryla (Aug 26, 2015)

Anyone know how to draw region based automation?


----------



## IFM (Aug 26, 2015)

You guys know you don't have to have Logic to get this right? Just get MainStage for $30 and there you go. Sure it doesn't work as a plugin but you can just treat it as an external hardware synth...you know like the 'old' days. 

Of course you do still need a Mac but at least you don't need a new DAW.

Chris


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Aug 26, 2015)

30 beans gets you Alchemy? Wow, Apple is really making it tough for competitors.


----------



## Kaufmanmoon (Aug 26, 2015)

aesthete said:


> Not that I have noticed, same single core cpu buildup issue we all know and love



Aye, my 8th core on my 2009 Imac when playing Alchemy and to a lesser extent Omniphere is getting to the point where it's pretty unusable. Even with 32gb Ram in there. I'm going to have to upgrade aren't I? Damn it!
No problems with Spitfire libraries thank the darwinian lord!


----------



## samphony (Aug 26, 2015)

I tested a couple of sound designs with a bunch of instrument tracks and alchemy. In my 6core fader helmet/ Death Star core the CPU is barely moving. Although the alchemy experience isn't flawless I must admit it's a great sample player manipulation synth and the really fun to use. I bet 10.2.1 is coming soon.

I never had alchemy before and welcome the addition. It would be cool if I could delete patches and presets directly from the library browser on the left and apple loops directly from the loop library on the right. That way during production when you stumble upon the sounds you never use you could directly delete them instead of going thru Audio Music Apps and the finder Library folder.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Aug 26, 2015)

Hey Apple, DnB classic breaks are not at 110 bpm! Otherwise, the Vintage Breaks loops will get some use in my studio.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Aug 26, 2015)

I only see about 450 presets in the new Alchemy. Aren't there supposed to be 3,000?

PS: unless... they count the 8 variations in the snapshots matrix for each preset!


----------



## Tatu (Aug 26, 2015)

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> I only see about 450 presets in the new Alchemy.



Ned, you need to download additional content (approx. 14Gb) separately.


----------



## dcoscina (Aug 26, 2015)

Is there any easy way to load additional content onto a separate HD? My boot drive is a small ssd and I'm not able to use a lot of the Logic X content because it's just too much for my drive to hold.


----------



## mc_deli (Aug 26, 2015)

When recording MIDI to an existing region with No Overlap mode enabled, the new MIDI recording is now merged with the existing region.
 For overdubbing Expression rides?


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Aug 26, 2015)

Thanks!


Tatu said:


> Ned, you need to download additional content (approx. 14Gb) separately.


----------



## mc_deli (Aug 26, 2015)

I am impressed by the fix list. I will be more impressed if "This update includes various fixes to enhance stability and reliability, including, but not limited to the following." means better graphics performance. OK here goes... and I will take 10.10.5 too...


----------



## synthpunk (Aug 26, 2015)

Bumping this over to current page so everyone sees it. fyi



aesthete said:


> OK scratch this question.
> *Anyone know where the 3,000 sounds are btw ? I only count 300.*
> 
> The initial download only installs the basic Alchemy sounds.
> ...


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Aug 26, 2015)

Yes guys, perhaps I should have said "mostly" rather than "solely" focused on EDM and Garageband users. Sure, Alchemy is terrific for all of us and overall I have been very pleased with LP X.

Aesthete, the Live mode is part of Logic's basic audio engine since the first version that added audio, so I doubt that it will change. With today's computers, unless you insist on using very large multis with software instruments, it is rarely an issue and on the plus side, it is the reason one can load so many more software instruments in Logic Pro than most other DAWs.

Still, for orchestral composing, VE Pro 5 is genius software and whether in tandem with Logic, Cubase, DP, PT, etc. people who are not using it are really missing the boat.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Aug 26, 2015)

Double-clicking on Gain in the Main Window's inspector section no longer brings up a box to enter data?


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Aug 26, 2015)

bryla said:


> Anyone know how to draw region based automation?


When you enable automation (press "A" on your keyboard), there will be a yellow rectangle button in the track header that says "Track"; click on this and change it to Region. Then any automation changes you make will be specific to the region they're on, and they'll copy/paste/move with the region. Alternatively, you can use https://support.apple.com/kb/PH13181?locale=en_US (Midi Draw in the piano roll area). I (and probably most other people) mostly do the latter.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Aug 26, 2015)

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> Double-clicking on Gain in the Main Window's inspector section no longer brings up a box to enter data?



It does here, Ned.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Aug 26, 2015)

Thanks Jay. I'll try rebooting Logic. It's always worked for me in the past, using my Magic Trackpad.


----------



## samphony (Aug 26, 2015)

It would be nice when using region based automation to focus on cc1/cc11 etc if tootle automation "A" would not reset the additional automation lanes visibility to the main automation lane . Sending an FR later


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Aug 26, 2015)

OMG they gave us this ability back!

• It's now possible to create new tracks with the same channel strip instead of creating a Take folder when recording audio in cycle mode


----------



## samphony (Aug 26, 2015)

Indeed!

And it is finally possible to set recording behavior for midi and audio separately. Thank god.


----------



## gsilbers (Aug 26, 2015)

I wish they fixed some of the random bugs and also the export all audio tracks as wav files is still buggy.
or at least have a way to export stems by selecting some of the busses auxes as outputs.


----------



## jacobfatoorechi (Aug 26, 2015)

gsilbers said:


> I wish they fixed some of the random bugs and also the export all audio tracks as wav files is still buggy.
> or at least have a way to export stems by selecting some of the busses auxes as outputs.



I don't want to spread misinformation (I'm still on Logic 9 - though this thread is quickly making me forget why) but there is (or was) a way of exporting aux busses as stems:

https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT201284


----------



## samphony (Aug 26, 2015)

jacobfatoorechi said:


> I don't want to spread misinformation (I'm still on Logic 9 - though this thread is quickly making me forget why) but there is (or was) a way of exporting aux busses as stems:
> 
> https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT201284



Gsilbers means that it would be cool to highlight a couple of tracks/aux tracks and have them export as stems in parallel. One reliable way at least for me is to route tracks to audio tracks and record them in pro tools 9 style.


----------



## TGV (Aug 26, 2015)

I guess I'm the first one to say I'm not that impressed with Alchemy, although of course it's "nice to have". I never liked it when it was a standalone synth (I participated in one of their tests once); after downloading a few of the additional content packs, I'm still underwhelmed. It all sounds very Roland D-50, if I may be so irreverent.

However, opening the default patch and loading a sample file in additive or spectral mode is a lot more fun. I can't yet see how far these modes can go, and how easy zones are to work with, but it looks powerful. It will require some dedication to get something out of it.

It also shows Apple is willing to invest quite a bit in Logic. I wonder what they will come up with for a fully paid upgrade.


----------



## bryla (Aug 26, 2015)

jacobthestupendous said:


> When you enable automation (press "A" on your keyboard), there will be a yellow rectangle button in the track header that says "Track"; click on this and change it to Region. Then any automation changes you make will be specific to the region they're on, and they'll copy/paste/move with the region. Alternatively, you can use https://support.apple.com/kb/PH13181?locale=en_US (Midi Draw in the piano roll area). I (and probably most other people) mostly do the latter.


Thanks! I know about 'Midi draw' from the days they called it something else  That has never worked for audio though


----------



## synthpunk (Aug 26, 2015)

The remote app reconnects much better than before and mine is a old Ipad2 btw.



aesthete said:


> There is also a update for the Logic Remote Ipad app as well. Giving control of Alchemy.


----------



## Mr Whipple (Aug 26, 2015)

Tatu said:


> Alchemy allows user to import EXS24 instruments directly to it (at least Logic's ones).. I wonder if this indicates something about the future of EXS24?


I was thinking this very thing just a few minutes ago, not knowing there was an update, and staring at the GUI for EXS24. I know it's quite tweakable, and I used to know without looking what to go to do it. However, I have really stopped using it for anything but a last resort when I can't find it in the Kontakt world, Omnisphere, or on some other VI I'm using. It's been so long, I forgot if there is even keyswitching with it, something I seem to always be using these days. I read about this Alchemy and liked some of the demos I was able to hear, just around the point Apple purchased the company, and I totally forgot about it as I hit the pay button for Omnisphere 2 last week. Two synth/sample tweakers with great features, I can't complain about that. 

I am glad also not to have to complain anymore (to myself) about the lack of icons for vocal parts or world instruments.


----------



## PJMorgan (Aug 26, 2015)

YES!! 

Happy camper Here! Some real nice updates too, you can now use your own track icons again & change multiple selected tracks to a single icon at once.

Plus Alchemy is back! (not that it ever really went away) & previous owners can use all their libraries from before, just go to the Alchemy browser, click on Sound Library (beside Genre) & go down to Legacy content. If you have Alchemy on your system from before all previously installed Libraries should now appear in the browser...NICE.

There are also some reports on Gearslutz about better multicore handling, although I haven't had time to confirm this.

One downer is that I find it a bit hard to read the white text on gray background in Alchemy


----------



## mc_deli (Aug 26, 2015)

Alchemy interface on retina is a shocker - but the interface on the iPad remote is very very cool with x-y pads. I would reach for that over Omnisphere for a lot of things for that real time control.

I posted a similar ramble on GS so forgive but the drum name view seems half baked. I have wanted Logic to have Cubase's drum editor for a long time. Now I can put a note for every drum in the editor, hit a couple of buttons, and have drum name view show me just my kit in an intuitive grid-editor style. But in the foot there are still the horizontal note velocity lines - nooo! Considering drum name view is surely aimed at the fruity loops posse it was tricky to set up. And then we still don't have easy access to overlapping note velocities. The positive is that the brush and drum name view are great for glitchy rolls but... 

After the 14GB for Alchemy I got hit for another 5GB but Logic didn't tell me what for and there was noting previously uninstalled in the additional content - strange.


----------



## Yogi108 (Aug 26, 2015)

I was excited for this update and have already implemented a couple of alchemy sounds into some tracks. My only frustration has been the logic remote app on my iPad... It doesn't show any smart controls... On any track. I installed the update on both my MacBook Pro (late 2013 model) and my iPad 4. Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## samphony (Aug 26, 2015)

Yogi108 said:


> I was excited for this update and have already implemented a couple of alchemy sounds into some tracks. My only frustration has been the logic remote app on my iPad... It doesn't show any smart controls... On any track. I installed the update on both my MacBook Pro (late 2013 model) and my iPad 4. Anyone else having this problem?


did you try to reset the app?


----------



## synthpunk (Aug 26, 2015)

Working good here. I would do a complete reset of your ipad, reset your wireless router, and also make sure you have the current ios installed.



Yogi108 said:


> I was excited for this update and have already implemented a couple of alchemy sounds into some tracks. My only frustration has been the logic remote app on my iPad... It doesn't show any smart controls... On any track. I installed the update on both my MacBook Pro (late 2013 model) and my iPad 4. Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## Yogi108 (Aug 26, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestions. I did all of the above plus deleted the app on the iPad and then reinstalled it... I'm hoping the apple gremlins leave the music room soon...


----------



## AmbientMile (Aug 26, 2015)

Anyone know the size and type of graphic for custom icons? I used to use them in Logic 9 and miss them terribly.


----------



## amsams (Aug 26, 2015)

Anyone else experiencing high CPU usage w/ Alchemy? It's not awful---and haven't used it in a crowded piece with tons of other VIs---but I was thinking it would be a tad more resource efficient bundled into logic like this.


----------



## CHIgirl (Aug 26, 2015)

AmbientMile said:


> Anyone know the size and type of graphic for custom icons? I used to use them in Logic 9 and miss them terribly.


I could be wrong but so far I think you can pretty much use any size square graphic and it seems to scale down nicely.


----------



## Mr Whipple (Aug 27, 2015)

CHIgirl said:


> I could be wrong but so far I think you can pretty much use any size square graphic and it seems to scale down nicely.



You aren't wrong. I just did an entire track on a lark, picking out jpegs of anything I wanted for icons, and voila, quick as you please, there they were. 

It's back with a bang, if you remember paring down file sizes for icons in version 9 and before.


----------



## synthpunk (Aug 27, 2015)

Looks pretty efficient here (6 core vader helmet) and I read that apple had improved cpu performance. Have you tried changing the quality to draft (upper right corner under view) ?

I will add that the overall sound of Alchemy seems smoother as well now.



amsams said:


> Anyone else experiencing high CPU usage w/ Alchemy? It's not awful---and haven't used it in a crowded piece with tons of other VIs---but I was thinking it would be a tad more resource efficient bundled into logic like this.


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Aug 27, 2015)

amsams said:


> Anyone else experiencing high CPU usage w/ Alchemy?


I noticed it creeping up, but like you, I didn't get to the point of overload. It seemed to help when I saved my noodling around project. My completely unqualified guess would be that Logic's tracking changes in Alchemy for Undo/Redo purposes and us clicking around and exploring/macro preset selectors/etc was making a large list of changes to track which maybe used resources more aggressively when not saved recently?


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Aug 27, 2015)

Holy crap, I just spent a half hour or so with Alchemy and it is amazing. With all due respect to the talented folks at Spectrasonics I am glad I did not spend $249 to upgrade Omnisphere now that I have this (NOT saying it isn't worth it, just that for me I don't need it.)

For those of you who like me were not familiar with the original, this may be helpful.


----------



## synthpunk (Aug 27, 2015)

Anyone figured out how to setup user folders to save your own patches to ? TX


----------



## InLight-Tone (Aug 27, 2015)

Being on Windows I must say I'm a bit jealous but can't switch now...


----------



## NYC Composer (Aug 27, 2015)

I think it sounds good and is a great addition to Logic. Based only on the walkthrough though, I don't think it sounds as good as Omnisphere.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Aug 27, 2015)

NYC Composer said:


> I think it sounds good and is a great addition to Logic. Based only on the walkthrough though, I don't think it sounds as good as Omnisphere.



That is only an overview, however. The beauty of Alchemy is that you can drag in your own samples and f^&k with them. And the engine itself sounds very hi fi.


----------



## NYC Composer (Aug 27, 2015)

I haven't upgraded Omni yet, but isn't that something you can also do in the upgrade?

I do understand the point about it being included at no additional cost, which is pretty awesome.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Aug 27, 2015)

NYC Composer said:


> I haven't upgraded Omni yet, but isn't that something you can also do in the upgrade?
> 
> I do understand the point about it being included at no additional cost, which is pretty awesome.



Yes, in Omnisphere 2 you can, which is why I almost bought it. But I am glad now I waited. But you are a Cubase guy, correct? So for you it is neither here nor there as I am sure an added synth, as good as it is, is not enough to make you change DAWs.


----------



## NYC Composer (Aug 27, 2015)

Correct, though Logic is so underpriced, one might buy it just for an occasional use. 
Honestly though, the chances I'm going to do creative sound design by importing my own samples are practically nil there days. When I want total weirdness, I go with Reaktor


----------



## samphony (Aug 27, 2015)

And don't forget. Even if anyone of you is using cubase on PC and have a Mac laptop or you are completely hate logic you can get Mainstage 3 and mess with alchemy there. 

I'm so back into my own sample manipulation creation process with this new addition. It's mindbending!


----------



## windshore (Aug 28, 2015)

Hey Gang,
Are you able to install the new Logic without affecting your older version?


----------



## IFM (Aug 28, 2015)

windshore said:


> Hey Gang,
> Are you able to install the new Logic without affecting your older version?


It will replace the old version. Just make a backup first.


----------



## windshore (Aug 28, 2015)

Dragonwind said:


> It will replace the old version. Just make a backup first.


Thanks!


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Aug 28, 2015)

If you want to learn more about Alchemy in Logic Pro and why it is _so_ great, David Earl aka SF Logic Ninja did a great job on this.
http://www.macprovideo.com/tutorial/logic-pro-x-208-alchemy-explored


----------



## synthpunk (Aug 28, 2015)

I put this into it's own thread, but should probally add it here as well.

Gobbler Integration Into 10.2 looks very interesting. Free Logic Cloud project backup with collaboration ? Any thoughts ?
https://gobblerhelp.zendesk.com/hc/en-us/articles/205538399-Gobbler-integration-in-Logic-Pro


----------



## synthpunk (Aug 31, 2015)

I think allot of the factory library is sounding a bit dated, but when your start editing, etc it still is a very valid choice. I inquired about someone on this forum if they would be doing Alchemy soundsets, but it does not look promising. With the large apple user base I would think it would be a lucrative instrument to design for.



EastWest Lurker said:


> If you want to learn more about Alchemy in Logic Pro and why it is _so_ great, David Earl aka SF Logic Ninja did a great job on this.
> http://www.macprovideo.com/tutorial/logic-pro-x-208-alchemy-explored


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Aug 31, 2015)

I dunno about dated, all the EDM stuff I hear still sounds like the '70's and '80's to me


----------



## synthpunk (Aug 31, 2015)

Logic 10.2 Undocumented changes:
http://logic-pro-expert.com/logic-p...update-undocumented-changes.html#.VeSTCXsromI


----------



## gdoubleyou (Aug 31, 2015)

Good thing I have an iPad, we lost the ability to control Logic with the Apple remote!

No biggie, checking out Alchemy now.


----------



## hazza (Aug 31, 2015)

aesthete said:


> Looks pretty efficient here (6 core vader helmet) and I read that apple had improved cpu performance.


"6 core vader helmet"... very good!

So excited about the MIDI updates. Anyone know if merging overlapping regions is still making a pig's ear of the CC data?


----------



## gsilbers (Aug 31, 2015)

NYC Composer said:


> Correct, though Logic is so underpriced, one might buy it just for an occasional use.
> Honestly though, the chances I'm going to do creative sound design by importing my own samples are practically nil there days. When I want total weirdness, I go with Reaktor



underpriced except for the $2000 dongle attached to it


----------



## gsilbers (Aug 31, 2015)

so what are the advantages to getting the upgrade with alchemy if I already have alchemy?

are there new sounds ?
are there any differences between alchemy's?


----------



## synthpunk (Aug 31, 2015)

Well, this is really Alchemy 2.0 with all the expansions (so I been told) around 14G of sounds included, a updated interface-look, direct interaction with EXS24 for sound design, Ipad control support, cpu optimization, etc.

I have been told by someone at Apple that the original Camel Audio crew is working for Apple on the Alchemy project.




gsilbers said:


> so what are the advantages to getting the upgrade with alchemy if I already have alchemy?
> 
> are there new sounds ?
> are there any differences between alchemy's?


----------



## Spip (Sep 1, 2015)

gsilbers said:


> so what are the advantages to getting the upgrade with alchemy if I already have alchemy?
> 
> are there new sounds ?
> are there any differences between alchemy's?



The version coming with Logic could be seen as Alchemy 2.

https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT205047 (Here are some details.)


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 2, 2015)

Simon is already getting a new patchpool set going for Apple Alchemy, preview here:



I used the new Alchemy for the high part on this track:


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Sep 2, 2015)

Ooo, are we sharing Alchemy creations? Here's my first bit of experimentation (all Alchemy except for one Logic Drummer track).


----------



## Chris Hurst (Oct 20, 2015)

Wow - I've only now just starting digging into Alchemy and this thing is fantastic in my eyes. Just tinkering with some of the presets has sparked several 'jams' which may well end up being developed into full tracks.

I'm not a huge fan of the appearance of Logic Pro X, but I think Apple have done a great job since its release with the Drummer and now Alchemy.


----------



## samphony (Oct 20, 2015)

Since Alchemy samplesoundmanglingcreation has become second nature. It's so much fun to build own signature sounds, loops, morphs etc.


----------



## Chris Hurst (Oct 20, 2015)

I agree - being able to mangle my own sounds this easily (and then run through soundtoys for added mangling!) has really helped created new sounds for me. Really impressed!


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 26, 2015)

Anyone happen to find any random patch generation features in Alchemy 2 btw ? TX


----------



## samphony (Oct 26, 2015)

Unfortunately not. I love random buttons in synths.


----------



## Marius Masalar (Oct 26, 2015)

I've just found the various module randomization features...Randomize Snapshot, Randomize in the arpeggiator, same with the effects, modulation, and source.


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 26, 2015)

please share Marius : )



Marius Masalar said:


> I've just found the various module randomization features...Randomize Snapshot, Randomize in the arpeggiator, same with the effects, modulation, and source.


----------



## Marius Masalar (Oct 27, 2015)

Right, here you go!


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 28, 2015)

TX Marius, Awesome sauce!



Marius Masalar said:


> Right, here you go!


----------



## bjderganc (Oct 28, 2015)

Love the tracks you guys posted!

Side note: Does anyone know if you can open AU plugs like Alchemy from a windows vepro slave? I'm migrating to Win7 and would love to take Alchemy along.


----------



## samphony (Oct 28, 2015)

bjderganc said:


> Love the tracks you guys posted!
> 
> Side note: Does anyone know if you can open AU plugs like Alchemy from a windows vepro slave? I'm migrating to Win7 and would love to take Alchemy along.


No. But you could keep logic on a Mac and use midi to trigger logic or Mainstage instruments and route audio back to your win machine.


----------

